
Show HN: Retweet disabler/enabler - willcosgrove
https://retweet.rip
======
willcosgrove
Hey HN! Thanks for checking this out! Sorry for the crazy permissions
requirements, unfortunately I don't think there's any way around them. I also
don't think there's anything I can do to assuage a highly skeptical person
that I'm not a bad actor. But the code is here for anyone interested enough to
look at it: [https://github.com/willcosgrove/retweet-
rip](https://github.com/willcosgrove/retweet-rip)

The app also does not save the access tokens it gets back from twitter. They
get thrown in a background job to be worked on, and once the job is done the
access tokens are forgotten.

------
mrmondo
Is any further information available about how the app works before I
authorise it to act as me on Twitter (change my profile, post tweets etc...)

~~~
giosch
I was baffled by the absurd permissions it requires too! I guess I'm never
going to try what "a world without retweets" is...

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Someone posted this [1] during a similar discussion yesterday. It shows you
what a world without retweets is like without requiring anything beyond the
minimal permissions required to do so.

[1] [https://readmeapp.stream/](https://readmeapp.stream/)

------
SifJar
[https://gist.github.com/M1ke/5541224](https://gist.github.com/M1ke/5541224)

has two options for doing it without granting any permissions to a third party

~~~
kawera
Another option: [https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/38200-twitter-
engagement-m...](https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/38200-twitter-engagement-
minus)

------
intellent
This is the most overdue feature of Twitter. Since ages.

I have no idea, why they do not offer a global show/hide retweets option. If
you follow a couple of hundred accounts—like I do—having retweets enabled
pretty much ruins your entire timeline.

~~~
patrickaljord
> I have no idea

Because it's in their interest to show you as much content as possible. Just
guessing.

------
kimcosgrove
well done! :)

